# diclofenac- hip bursa



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi there, 
just overe a year ago i was taking diclofenac for pain in my hip (and thigh) and it helped alot and then i started excerise on a pilates reformer which seemed to 'Cure' the problem & i stopped the pills. i have not done any exercise for 26weeks now and the pilates reformer is not reccomended by my midwife as i am laying down. but my hip problem is back since last thursday 23rd with avengence and i think the babies are possibly lying on a nerve too as the pain radiates down to the knee now, i can only discribe it as white hot lightening bolts intermitted by that numbness ( that isn't really numb at all) 24/7 which causes me to cry out and i can't sleep. i have read that Diclofenac is not recomended in the last trimester, is there another anti inflamatory/ heavy duty pain killer you can suggest, suitable to take with aspirin and clexane ? ( aspirin is adding to the terrible heart burn i have so much so that i have to vomit & my stomach is bleeding slightly and i need to sleep almost upright- but i see you have suggested on another thread Ranitidine 150mg )
any advice would be greatfully received.
thanks very so much 
Em x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

I'd recommend you go and see your GP about this as any painkiller strong enough i.e. co-codamol 30/500 would need to be on prescription. Might be worth asking about other treatment options to treat nerve pain (if this is what is causing the problem). You can't take *any* NSAIDs (anti-inflammatory) after 30 weeks unless under medical supervision as it can cause problems for the baby. I'd also recommend you discuss with clinic/GP the need to continue aspirin as the side effects you are describing are not something you should ignore. GP might be willing to also prescribe something stronger for the heartburn 

Hope this helps but bottom line is please pick up phone and call GP for an appointment 

Maz x


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi there, thanks for your help, i saw the registrar at the hosptial and he perscribed me the Ranitidine which is a god send, i still need to top it up with gaviscon in the night as i wake up wanting to be sick but i can feel my life is gettking back to normality!  
i wanted to ask, he also gave me co-dydramol 10/500mg for my hip/leg pain, to be honest it barely helps but does dampen the pain slightly sometimes if i take 2 on the dot evey 6 hrs , but i looked it up on the net and it is contra indicated in 3rd triester of pregnancy, has he made a mistake? 
thanks for your help
em x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Glad to hear you go something stronger for the heartburn and it's helping  To be honest the co-dydramol is about the only painkiller you can take and it isn't always that great with nerve type pain so not surprised it isn't helping all that much. A NSAID would be better but you can't have that   Co-dydramol is fine in pregnancy if its prescribed under a specialist and you and baby are being looked after. The dihydrocodeine in it is an opioid pain killer and this does reach the baby but it generally doesn't cause any problems. It may be reduced or stopped before you give birth though. So long as doses are appropriate and you and baby are monitored then it's fine to take.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

thankyou maz!
x


----------

